# Leave it to the Norwegions



## Graybeard (Aug 13, 2018)

Not your everyday woodpile. A tree pile.





The King and Queen of Norway:

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## FWBGBS (Aug 14, 2018)

Performing hard laborious work all the while maintaining your artistic side?
Yeah, I never could multitask.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 14, 2018)

It looks very cool, but to me that's someone with too much time on their hands.


----------

